# IBS Or Not Please Help!



## KerryLad (Apr 22, 2013)

hi there this start few months ago started getting stinging in the intestines every now and then for months used go away but the last 10 weeks after eating mc donalds it has come back and just stayed ever since symthems are stinging in intestines burning and main thing is i got pins and needles in my hands for the last few weeks my hand feels stiff at times and get it up my arms and on lips sometimes and i pass blood in stools like, all my doctors bloods are clear for celiac, dibities, all vitamin levels are perfect no allergies came back negitive everything looks fine but i dont pass for days at a time and when i do its sore the discomfort in intestines is bad and its only in intestines the stomach is ok like any one have ideas?? i cut gluten for the last 2 weeks dont think i had any if i did a small bit and im still the same not getting better on fibre and omegas oil and a probitic any help please or someone with same thing

thanks ..


----------

